# Assassin's Creed: Syndicate



## Phyrebrat (Jun 13, 2015)

As a registered member of the UBIsoft franchise, I got an invitation to 'The Assassin's Creed: Syndicate Tour' last week.

I have to be at Tanner Street in Central London on Wednesday from 1pm -1.20pm where I think I get to play some of the game, and also have some kind of AC experience (let's hope it's not a wrist blade to the throat).

Is anyone else going to this? They are doing them all over the globe.

pH


----------

